# Problemas proyector leds 50W



## felix76 (Oct 17, 2015)

Buenas tardes a tod@s
Tengo un pequeño problema el cual no sé por dónde continuar y necesitaría un poco de ayuda
Os detallo el problema:
Tengo una instalación antigua, con 240 V entre fases y 130 entre fases y tierra
Esta tensión me llega al cuadro del garaje donde tengo instalado un diferencial, y dos térmicos para separar circuitos: uno para la puerta del garaje y otro para la iluminación, en los cuales, tengo de salida 240 V
Quiero conectar un proyector led gobernado por dos conmutadores situados en dos puntos diferentes
Pues bien, yo hago la conexión de los conmutadores que gobiernan ese proyector con el proyector y aquí me aparecen los problemas
Lo enciende y apago bien, realizando correctamente la conmutación pero cuando apago los leds, el proyector me da destellos cada 5 segundos 
He comprobado las conexiones y me da todo correcto
He sustituido el proyector por una lámpara de incandescencia y esta no me da esos destellos, y realiza correctamente la conmutación
Pero cuando vuelvo a conectar el proyector aparecen otra vez
He observado que siempre le llega tensión al proyector porque estoy cortando solo una fase (donde tengo instalados los conmutadores) y la otra va directa
O sea, que en proyector, en bornes de entrada, tengo 130V con los conmutadores abiertos
¿Es eso lo que me está fallando??¿¿Cómo puedo solucionar este problema??
Espero haber explicado bien el problema para ver si me podéis ayudar 
Un saludo


----------



## el arcangel (Oct 17, 2015)

fíjate si las llaves o conmutadores llevan  el neón .. si es asi  sacalos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 18, 2015)

Siempre que dispongas diferencia de voltaje entre un extremo de cualquiera de los dos cables del proyector de LED y tierra, habrá ese problema de destellos (lo que a la larga, te lo termina arruinando). Si bien el proyector no puede encender plenamente con solo 130 V, el problema persiste. Solo enciende plenamente cuando se dé la presencia de ambas fases (que produce la diferencia de voltaje de 240 V, por el distinto ángulo que existe entre fases, el cual es de 120 grados).

Lo que se produce es un pequeño retorno capacitivo a tierra a través de la vaina del otro conductor desconectado, que aunque débil, te provoca esos destellos. Con una lámpara de filamento, ese retorno es insuficiente para provocar algún efecto visible (por el principio de funcionamiento de la propia lámpara, que es muy diferente al del proyector).

La solución es insertar en paralelo al proyector un inhibidor de destellos (un capacitor), ó conectar al proyector a una instalación que cuando se interrumpa la corriente no haya posibilidad de que exista diferencia de voltaje a tierra en ninguno de los dos extremos del proyector (en la condición de desconectado). Se puede emplear también conmutadores bipolares (que cortan ambas fases).

Saludos


----------



## el arcangel (Oct 18, 2015)

Al inhibidor colócalo cerca  del reflector; podrías usar un capacitor de 1µ x 250v mínimo que tengas de desagüe . También ruidos en la red, o un motor de escobillas del vecino por ejemplo, puede provocar picos de tensión en la red, que al ser alta frecuencia, podrían cargar fácilmente el condensador y hacer destellar la iluminaria.poniendo en paralelo con el condensador una resistencia como de 47k o más, sería suficiente saludos y Suerte !!


----------



## orlamarilla (Oct 18, 2015)

Me parece que tu interruptor esta cortando el neutro y no la fase, por eso tenés destellos. Probá cortar la fase con los interruptores y comentá.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 19, 2015)

orlamarilla dijo:


> Me parece que tu interruptor esta cortando el neutro y no la fase, por eso tenés destellos. Probá cortar la fase con los interruptores y comentá.



Por lo que se entiende del primer post, el usuario tiene al menos instalación bifásica. Es decir, no dispone un clásico neutro más la fase (aparte de la conexión de tierra). El usuario tiene dos fases , y es la diferencia entre ambas la que está aplicando al proyector. Es por eso que explica que tiene 130 voltios entre cada fase y tierra.

Por lo tanto, no hay neutro en ninguno de los dos extremos del proyector. Corte uno u otro cable, el problema va a persistir. Solo se soluciona con corte bipolar (es decir, cortando los dos extremos del proyector simultáneamente) ó, lo del inhibidor.

Una tercer solución, aunque bastante cara, es alimentar al proyector desde una sola fase a través de un transformador elevador de 130 V a 240 V, cortando obviamente la fase y dejando solamente al neutro conectado en forma directa (si a este último lo dispone en su instalación).

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 19, 2015)

Lo mejor es interrumpir ambas fases al mismo tiempo, utiliza si prefieres un contactor pequeño que permita interrumpir ambas fases a la vez, asi evitas el retorno capacitivo explicado por Diego y evitas conectar el capacitor en paralelo con la carga que para 240 VAC mínimo debe ser de 400 VAC.


----------



## felix76 (Oct 23, 2015)

Buenas noches 
Cambie las fases por si el problema era lo del tema de corte del neutro y me seguía haciendo lo mismo
lo del contactor no lo veo viable por tema de espacio 
He visto que me recomendáis un capacitor
¿¿para instalarlo en paralelo con la lámpara de leds??
¿tiene que ser de 50 micro faradios de 400v??

gracias



muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## el arcangel (Oct 24, 2015)

el capacitor va en paralelo con el reflector, puede ser de 1µ o 2,2µ , si no lo tienes ,conseguite en una casa de electricidad 1 inhibidor de destellos marca Kalop, (no si otra marca los fabrica)
saludos y Suerte !!


----------



## felix76 (Oct 26, 2015)

mirare haber donde los tienen y posteriormente los instalare en el led 
probare primero con el capacitor 
de nuevo,muchas gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 26, 2015)

el arcangel dijo:


> el capacitor va en paralelo con el reflector, puede ser de 1µ o 2,2µ , si no lo tienes ,*conseguite en una casa de electricidad 1 inhibidor de destellos marca Kalop, (no si otra marca los fabrica)*
> saludos y Suerte !!



Va a ser un poquito difícil conseguirlo en España .

El inhibidor no es algo tan crítico como para buscar alguna marca en particular (no es más que un capacitor, en la mayoría de las marcas que he visto).

De todos modos, personalmente me inclinaría por hacer un corte bipolar bien aguas arriba de la instalación, en lugar de agregar un inhibidor al proyector. Es la solución técnica más segura y bastante económica de implementar.

Saludos


----------

